# 65w CFL's, 6500k, 6825 lumen, from Ebay



## seank (Apr 21, 2008)

So I started my first grow about two weeks ago, I have been crazy busy with school and work and other stuff, so my plants have been basically chilling on my deck during the day, and then sitting under a few desk lights for the remaining few hours of light period. It is time for me to now get more serious about light, I came across these today and wondered if they would suffice, my designated grow area is a small (~4ft sq. and 5ft tall) also I only have 3 plants growing and do not really intend on starting more, space is very limited. The fixture seems to be intended to be a spot light as it has a photosensor, also the ballasts are built in to the fixtures, is this good/bad/indifferent. The claimed light output as well as how cheap they are($35 for 2 fixtures and bulbs) is what really caught my attention for such a small setup. Any input would be appreciated.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-500W-Fluoresc...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## liermam (Apr 22, 2008)

I also so those, a 4 pack though, on ebay.

Those will be awesome for veg. Thats about 14,000 lumens, which is especially effecient under CFL lighting. 

For flowering? You could still easily pull off a CFL setup, just add in another 2-4 low wattage bloom bulbs. 4 40watters would be more than enough to grow some dank bud, and they only cost about 8$ each in hardware stores.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

I think this would be much better for flowering than those cfls will be. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-150-watt-HP...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Joseph James (Apr 22, 2008)

i used one of those for a long time...they work great.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 23, 2008)

I see those at home depot and lowes all the time. For about the same price, plus no shipping. They have small HPS and MH floods as well.. I'd do some shopping before buying one from Ebay. IMO


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Definitely shop around a bit. Also, consider all your options before you settle on one thing. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## seank (May 4, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> I think this would be much better for flowering than those cfls will be. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-150-watt-HP...ryZ42225QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Thanks for the link that looks like a nice setup although I have some more questions. Will this suffice for growing from vegetative through flowering? Also I can purchase and run 3 or so 80-100W CFL's for the cost of that setup, effectively producing way more lumens than that setup. I know the CFL's will yield less dense buds, but the cost of running them and the cost whole setup of CFL's is very attractive. I'm not worried about producing a record harvest I'm only growing for the enjoyment of doing it and getting some cheap smoke.


----------



## Rehab is for Quitters (May 4, 2008)

seank said:
			
		

> Thanks for the link that looks like a nice setup although I have some more questions. Will this suffice for growing from vegetative through flowering? Also I can purchase and run 3 or so 80-100W CFL's for the cost of that setup, effectively producing way more lumens than that setup. *I know the CFL's will yield less dense buds, but the cost of running them and the cost whole setup of CFL's is very attractive. I'm not worried about producing a record harvest I'm only growing for the enjoyment of doing it and getting some cheap smoke*.


 
I've got 8 plants flowering under cfls right now and I'm about to harvest some VERY decent bud. Just aim for 4000 lumens per square ft and keep the lights very close to the top of the plants. If you're not trying to break any records and are just growing for personal consumption, cfls are great.


----------



## seank (May 5, 2008)

How many CFL's are you using, what is the power rating on them, and what type of fixture do you have them in? I was thinking about purchasing 3-4 of these cheap clamp lights and running 80-100w cfl's in each of them.

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=815926&click=2744


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 6, 2008)

Been lookin at what everyone is posting. However this light is 100w and 10,000 + lumen output for an astounding 20 dollars. This might beat everything cost wise and efficiency. 

http://www.esplighting.com/92100b.html


----------



## seank (May 7, 2008)

^ exactly what I was talking about, you can purchase 3 or 4 of those plus some cheap clamp fixtures for the cost of other setups, and produce way more lumens per dollar spent.


----------



## HydroManiac (May 7, 2008)

That is amazing would like to see some1 grow with that!!! LOL


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 7, 2008)

Naw you guys dont even know anymore, I do so much research. Went to Home dePOT today and checked out those 65w flourex fixtures that they sell two for 32 on ebay. And I think those bulbs i posted were replacement bulbs and im pretty sure they need like a balast thingy even though they say self ballast. Because the screw in is way bigger than regular. But I got this bawlin sight right here. ALLLLL YOU NEED FLORO! Get this bulb. I know its in pounds and bloody English but what ev. http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_4263.html 

I'm pretty sure u need a CFL Lead... Tell me please if I'm wrong cuz I would love for it to go into a regular socket. !!! SOCK  IT!  Wasted...     

Let me know what you think


----------



## seank (May 8, 2008)

^ you realize that is almost a $100 lightbulb, and then you have to pay to ship it across the pond.


----------



## M1k3 FLO (May 8, 2008)

You do realize this is the cheapest for the lumen output it has. I know its British. . . But it comes with the reflector thats why its a bawlin deal, and its not 100 just for a bulb.  There is one sight that sells a 125w with a reflector for 70, but have to pay separately if you want bigger than 125w bulbs.  THESE are 250 ***. Best 100 light out there if you ask me and I've researched the shiz out of it.


----------

